# A cheaper FLIR



## begreen (Jun 26, 2015)

Nice price reduction on smartphone flir.
http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,2486872,00.asp


----------



## Wildo (Jun 28, 2015)

COOL!?


----------



## jharkin (Jul 21, 2015)

I want one.


----------



## begreen (Jul 21, 2015)

http://www.flir.com/flirone/display/?id=69324


----------



## jharkin (Jul 21, 2015)

Dont tempt me BG 

Must

hide

credit

card

...


----------



## Brian26 (Aug 1, 2015)

I ordered one. Said it will ship mid Aug on pre-order. Will report back when it arrives. Looks very promising. Can't wait to see how much cold air leakage I have in my 1959 split level house.


----------



## CrufflerJJ (Aug 16, 2015)

Don't have a smart phone, and their units don't work on my iPod Touch.  Oh well....


----------



## Babaganoosh (Aug 16, 2015)

My home depot now has flir cameras to rent. Maybe they get sold after 2 years like the makita saws.


----------



## Brian26 (Oct 3, 2015)

I just got my Flir one this week. This thing is awesome. Can't wait until the much colder temps to really use it.  It really opens your eyes up to leaks in your house. I got a lot of sealing and insulating to do now before winter. A couple random shots I took.

Dryer vent that needs to be sealed.




You can see your ducts right through the walls. I was running the heat pump this morning.



Going to replace these bulbs out to leds. The leds give off practically no heat signature when looking at them with the flir. Was surprised how much heat these cfls gave off. You can see the heat on the ceiling above.


----------



## EatenByLimestone (Oct 3, 2015)

Wait until spring to change the lights.  That heat isn't a bad thing in winter!


----------



## begreen (Oct 3, 2015)

Thanks for posting Brian. There is impressive detail there. More than enough to spot issues.


----------

